# OBS in China?



## Johnny2019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm trying to use OBS to live stream in China, but most of the major platforms (Youtube, Facebook, Twitch, periscope) doesn't seem to be working (I've got VPN turned on), "failed to connect to server."   Does anyone know of any streaming platforms that work in China (without VPN) and can be used by OBS?  Thx!


----------



## Joshua_AI_Love (Feb 25, 2020)

I was trying to do the same thing and had the exact same problem. It said the key had a problem or the server was unable to connect. I am certain the key was fine, but for some reason it wouldn't connect. Please keep me in the loop if you discover the answer. Thanks


----------



## MarcoHao (Feb 26, 2020)

1、https://www.douyu.com/
2、https://www.huya.com/
3、https://www.bilibili.com/


----------



## leyley (Mar 10, 2020)

It's not OBS's problem, you need a proxy to cross the GFW.


----------



## tiagobangkilan (Apr 2, 2020)

I have same problem too here in China. I will give red packet to those who can help me solve this problem.:))


----------

